# How to equip grey Knight units.



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im currently writing up my first lists for grey Knights and am having great difficulty deciding on what to equip my grey knights units. 
My plan so far was for each unit to have a daemon hammer. However Im not sure whether to upgrade the normal PA units to have halberds or not.
Im thinking to leave the terminators with the nemesis sword to improve there save in CC.

I look forward to hearing your comments and suggestions on this.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Personally i would keep the normal swords on the pa units simply to keep them cheep(  ) The termis i would take a mix, so that about half have the improved save, the others can strike before wounds are caused, you can't get hurt if you kill them first

I would take halbed on purifiers though so that they are more about to bash it in cc


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah alberts will cause wounds so that you have less wounds to allocate wich you can put on your sword/staves termies 

for your regular rines the halberts are nice if you want your troops to be killy enough to win battles but if you find your model count to be low keep the swords and also give a mastercrafted hammer to the justicar imo


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

look to your HQ and see what gaps need filling.

for instance there is no point having helberds if you take a libby with quicksilver for support. this can similarly be applied to GM strategy and other libby powers.

the role of the unit is vital. GK have very few attacks for their point cost which is a major disadvantage so always choose carefully. i agree that helberds are best on purifiers so you can reduce hordes to drabs in seconds

the best thing you can do is create a basic list and see what needs to support what and develop the upgrades from here.


----------

